# دورات وكيل شركة بوش الالمانية (بمصر)



## mohamed abouzahra (26 يوليو 2007)

السلامة عليكم

الى من يهمة الامر فى مجال هندسة السيارات والجرارات 

الى وجود دورات لوكيل شركة بوش بمصر وباسعار مدعمة من قبل وزارة الصناعة بنسبة 80 فى /

واليكم نبذة عند الدورات وهى عبارة عن دورات فى 
1. automotive electrical
2. engine management
3. automotive braking system
4. air conditioning systm
5. special courses
6. automatic transsisiom
7. engine


----------



## DrClick (26 يوليو 2007)

الاسعار تبدأ من كام واية الشروط مع العلم اني طالب ةرليح للبكاليريوس


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (27 يوليو 2007)

الدورة خاصة يعنى بفلوس ومفيش اوراق مطلوبة غير صورة البطاقة والاسعار كالتالى :
automotive electrical 1610L.E 
engine management 1400L.E

سوف اضع مرفق بة كل تفاصيل الدورة بالاسعار .


----------



## do3a2rose (1 أغسطس 2007)

على فكرة يا جماعة انا اخدت الدورة بتاعة ال electric
ممتازة جداااااااااااااا ب 1610
وياريت كل اللى يعرف حد يقوله عليهها

التوكيل فى الكوربة فى مصر الجديدة جنب كافية بينوس والمهندس عماد عزت هناك بيرحب بكل الاسئلة


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (1 أغسطس 2007)

الى عايز تفاصيل ممكن يدخل على الموقع دة 

www.a-part.com

واى استفسارات انا موجود


----------



## sponsor (2 أغسطس 2007)

الدورات جامدة جداً

ورخيصة فعلا ومفيدة

كمان اللي عايز عمو عماد عزت راجل ما حصلش في تاريخ السيارات وخاصة في التدريب


و*****ه

emadacs***********

وهو بيرد فورا على ال*****ات

والأخيرة دي مش متأكد منها

ولو حد يعرف مكان أخد تدريب فيه على أنظمة الحقن الحديثة في الديزل يا ريت يبعت لي


----------



## م/عماد (6 أغسطس 2007)

_يابش مهندس محمد اناعايز دورات تكون فى سوهاج او اسيوط لا تى انا من سوهاج _


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (6 أغسطس 2007)

العملية دة صعبة شوية 
على فكرة انا من طنطا . 
كل الدورات والشغل فى القاهرة . المفروض تضحى شوية


----------



## مصطفي شاهينكو (24 أكتوبر 2009)

الاسعار يا بشمهندس محمد ابو زهرة مع معرفة ما تحتوية الدورة و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ameeroz (10 نوفمبر 2009)

3ala fekra ana 25et 2l trainin course dah men 2 years we kan be 800 bas


----------



## mr.benz (17 مايو 2010)

الاخ محمد ابو زهره 
ممكن اعرف مدة الدوره كم وهل هي موجوده في فتره معينه في السنه ولا على مدار العام


----------



## محمد صالح 87 (26 مايو 2010)

انا طالب وافد في معهد فني صناعي
هل من اللممكن التسجيل في الدوره
ارجوووو الرد


----------



## Magdy Tawfeek (19 يوليو 2010)

كل ده كويس هل يوجد شهاده من بريطانيا بالدورات


----------

